# Clinics?



## bat1

Hi Everyone

We were hoping somebody could help. We have just been advised by our NHS hospital to seek DI through a private clinic as their waiting lists are long and donor supply is extremely limited. They have advised on the Bridge Clinic and The Londons Women Clinic. Has anybody had DI treatment from either of these clinics or are there any better alternatives either in UK or abroad? 

Thanks 
Bat


----------



## Marielou

Bat,

I havent used any of those clinics, but from the little research I've done, most clinics have a success rate for DIUI of 10-15%, there really dosent seem to be much of a difference between them.
I'd say the best thing you could do, would be to
a) Do what you're doing now - asking for recommendations
b) Find out if these clinics have an open evening/information evening that is free to go along to, and you can ask questions about the procedure there.  
Failing that, ringing the clinic and asking for their brochure might help - you can get a feel for the place that way. 
I'd go for a clinic that is not to far for you to travel, has good parking, and understanding staff.  These are more important than you think!    
As for going abroad - they might have a bigger range of donors (I really don't know) but perhaps the cost would outweigh any benefits, unless their success rates are much higher than in the UK.    
Best of luck,
Marie xx


----------



## mancgal_644

hi there not used them clincs but got some info on the bridge clinc it sounded very good good luck xxx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Bat,

This is a very personal viewpoint but I have had IUIs at the London Women's Clinic and would not recommend them.  I don't know the Bridge Centre.

I agree with Marie that clinic open evenings are a very good idea to help you make a decision. I would go to the clinics with the best success rates for IUI.  I would personally recommend ARGC, the Lister and the London Fertility Centre.

I agree that it is worth having a consult with some of these places and talking about your individual case to see how you feel about them and whether you feel comfortable with their proposed treatment.  Personally I would always go for success rates (as they relate to your age, diagnosis) first then comfort, convenience secondary.

I have been to the US for ivf treatment and was very impressed.  I used donor sperm and one advantage was the huge choice of donors and the fact that if you want, you can choose a donor who is willing to be contacted by the child at 18. (This may not be relevant for you).  However, as Marie says, the cost of travelling to the US for IUI may outweigh the benefits of being able to do more cycles in the UK for the money.

It is very difficult to make a decision, I know.  But hopefully it will be easier after you have spoken to a few clinics.
Good Luck
Daisy
x


----------



## natalie34

Hi there,

I've not had tx at any of these clinics, but I have had experience of the Bridge recently.

In desperation when our own clinic could not find us a match even remotely similar to DH, I started ringing around clinics I had heard good things about on this site.

I cannot praise the donor sperm dept (not sure the correct medical term) enough. Not only were they sympathetic to our plight, they found us an exact match and arranged everything through our clinic for transportation etc ready for this EC this week. We spent so much time on the telephone with them and at no stage did we feel rushed or under pressure to make a decision.

I don't know their success rates but if their donor dept reflects the rest of the centre, I would highly recommend them.

Best of luck,

Natalie x x x


----------



## KathyC

Dear Natalie,

Just read your post.  Good luck with the test on 18th - I shall keept my fingers crossed for you.  I´m testing on 21st.

KathyC


----------



## sarahjoy

Bat,
Can only tell you about my own personal experience - I had IUI using donor spern at the London women's clinic.  Was given a choice of three donors, the one I eventually chose they got in from another sperm bank.  Had three inseminations, resulting in one neg, one miscarriage, and am currently 22 weeks pregnant following the third cycle.
Found the staff at LWC to be very helpful and supportive, try to get as much info as you can from all the clinics you are considering,
Sarah


----------



## Noodledoo

Hello - I am also looking into IVF at a private clinic. I was wondering if you did try the Bridge Centre and what your opinion is now? Also - does anyone else out there have any recommendations for clinics in London. I have had terrible problems with the NHS and have lost all faith so I am so scared to try anyone else in the UK but think I should.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks

Piexe


----------



## pensiero

Hello all,

I’m doing IUI with the Lister clinic in Chelsea but I wouldn’t recommend them. Just about everything has happened from missing ovulation on a coh cycle to not being open on Sundays to mislaying HFEA import licenses so I don’t have a very good opinion of them. They do, however, import from an American cryobank.
I’m seriously considering changing clinics. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks, Stef


----------



## Sgreeners

Hi Steph

I am going to be going to Spain for Donor egg IVF but I know of someone who has been for IUI at the John Radcliffe in Oxford and they seem to have been very pleased with them.  We started off at the Midlands Fertility Services near Birmingham and they are only able to put me on a two year waiting list that is why they suggested Spain.  

Hope this helps and best of luck.

Sarah


----------



## juno

In passing the UK clinics may be more expensive than travelling abroad to Europe.

Hi Daisy,

Did you try anywhere but Cornell? They won't take me because I haven't been with them since I was 44. I was very keen on the choice of non-anonymous donors.

[/quote]
I have been to the US for ivf treatment and was very impressed. I used donor sperm and one advantage was the huge choice of donors and the fact that if you want, you can choose a donor who is willing to be contacted by the child at 18. (This may not be relevant for you). However, as Marie says, the cost of travelling to the US for IUI may outweigh the benefits of being able to do more cycles in the UK for the money.

[/quote]

thanks,
Juno


----------

